# What is a balmoral shoe? ...



## speedmaster (May 27, 2008)

And what is a blucher? Thanks for cutting this newbie some slack, I'm still not clear on the differences between an oxford and a derby. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

The oft-noted challenge is that Americans and British participants on this Forum use the same terms to mean different things. In British usage, an *oxford* is a closed-throated shoe with a laced front. This is what Americans call a *Balmoral* or (*bal*). Here's the classic image:

https://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0177yf1.jpg

https://img252.imageshack.us/my.php?image=chelsea400as2.jpg

On the other hand, Americans tend to use the term *oxford* to mean virtually any lace-up shoe while in the classic British sense a *Balmoral* is a specific type of oxford with its seam running horizontally along its sides, like this:

https://img18.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0443k.jpg

The shoes that Americans on this Forum generally say are *bluchers* are termed *derby* shoes in the UK and are identifiable by their open throat front over the instep like this:

https://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=derby9kk.jpg

Traditionally, balmorals/oxfords have been town shoes and appropriate (in the right colours of course) for wearing with business suits while derby/bluchers have been their more informal brethren more suitable for country and casual wear. However, this topic has been discussed many times on this Forum and there is certainly a large contingent that finds derby/bluchers perfectly acceptable for town wear, particularly in the US. Moreover, as has been often noted, there is a continuum of formality within each genre and whether a particular shoe fits the occasion may well depend on that specific shoe's styling, construction, leather, colour, finish and related details.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=64785


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I think that's a superb explanation, thank you. And while I thought I knew what all the terms meant, I didn't know that the British use of the term balmoral referred to a particular type of oxford. (And by the way, the shoe in the photo used as an example is gorgeous!)


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

For goodness sakes use the SEARCH man!

-spence


----------



## Francisco D'Anconia (Apr 18, 2007)

Spence said:


> For goodness sakes use the SEARCH man!
> 
> -spence


^ Indeed, a search would have revealed this thread: Balmorals and Bluchers - Shoes 101 that includes an earlier publicaton of Medwards's post in this thread. But cut a tyro some slack. This isn't SF.

While _not_ endorsing Tom James, they do have an excellent explanation of the differences between the oxford/balmoral and derby/blucher in their Virtual Valet - it's both verbal and graphic....
















--^ Derby/Blucher ^ ---------------- ^ Oxford/Balmoral ^ --

In a *blucher*, the "quarters" (the part that begins at the laces) flap open, giving extra room at the instep.

In a *balmoral*, the quarters meet evenly with no flap.


----------



## speedmaster (May 27, 2008)

Thanks VERY much, guys! And Spence, I'll be better about the search. ;-)


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Francisco D'Anconia said:


> ^ Indeed, a search would have revealed this thread: Balmorals and Bluchers - Shoes 101 that includes an earlier publicaton of Medwards's post in this thread. But cut a tyro some slack. *This isn't SF.*
> 
> While _not_ endorsing Tom James, they do have an excellent explanation of the differences between the oxford/balmoral and derby/blucher in their Virtual Valet - it's both verbal and graphic....
> 
> ...


+1, there are some real asses on SF.


----------

